# Greetings from Manhasset Bay/Long Island Sound



## navdi (Jul 21, 2019)

Greetings fellow sailors, 

I recently bought a Sabre 34-2 and have been taking it out at least once or twice a week (weather permitting). I have been sailing on rentals for the last 4-5 years but just starting to assess the responsibilities that come with being a boat owner. I will need a lot of help from you guys in the upcoming months and years but in the immediate future, I would appreciate if you can recommend a rigger in western LIS (especially someone that has experience with Sabres) and a yard for winter storage that will allow me to update some stuff on the boat. 

Thanks a lot in advance and hope to see you on the water. 

-Darshan


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Try Norwalk Cove Marine.

Welcome aboard...


----------



## navdi (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks, Sander, I will give them a call. 
Do you have any recommendations for riggers?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have very fond memories of sailing out of Manhasset Bay. Growing up my family sailed out of Knickerbocker Yacht Club in Manhasset Bay, which I understand no longer exists. In the day we would haul out at a yard on City Island or at McMichael's. 

But that is a long time ago and so I am afraid that I can't offer any relevant and contemporary information.

Good luck with your search,
Jeff


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Good luck with the new Boat! I own a MK1 , perfect for me. I think you'll love yours.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome Darshan to SN and Manhasset bay, and congratulations with new boat.
Long time, well respected rigger Dave James retired recently and
Al Lizza has taken over business. Works out of Manhasset Bay Shipyard, next to Manhasset Bay Yacht club.
I have not used Al and cant recommend from first hand experience but if he is anything like Dave was, 
you would be well served.
My yard Gulfway in Sheets Creek, north of the small north town dock, cannot haul boats your size.
Are you aware/in touch with the LISSA Long Island Sabre Assoc. much info and good people.
Can put you in touch with good friend and long time Sabre owner, who knows everything Sabre
and is local out of Little Neck bay.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard

We frequent Manhasset B ay on our trips to the LI Sound . Great area
Good luck with your Sabre, well built boats


----------



## navdi (Jul 21, 2019)

HUGOSALT said:


> Welcome Darshan to SN and Manhasset bay, and congratulations with new boat.
> Long time, well respected rigger Dave James retired recently and
> Al Lizza has taken over business. Works out of Manhasset Bay Shipyard, next to Manhasset Bay Yacht club.
> I have not used Al and cant recommend from first hand experience but if he is anything like Dave was,
> ...


Thanks, Hugosalt.

One of my friends on the bay also said the same thing, he knew Dave and would absolutely recommend him but have only heard of Al, I guess I will contact him and see how it goes before I sail to another place.

I joined the Sabre owners yahoo group. LISSA web portal does not seem to work, I tried lissasabre.org and lissa-sabre.org but both of them give me spam alerts, do you know if they have a different domain?

I would love to get in touch with your friend in Little Neck bay, you can send me his name and number via PM, I will contact him.

-Darshan


----------



## navdi (Jul 21, 2019)

tempest said:


> Welcome Aboard! Good luck with the new Boat! I own a MK1 , perfect for me. I think you'll love yours.


Thanks, tempest.

I saw a few Mk1's and many Mk2's, Mk1's are solidly built but I just liked the interior layout of Mk2's.

-Darshan


----------



## navdi (Jul 21, 2019)

chef2sail said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> We frequent Manhasset B ay on our trips to the LI Sound . Great area
> Good luck with your Sabre, well built boats


It's a nice little bay with great restaurants, it is also the closest to our home.

-Darshan


----------



## navdi (Jul 21, 2019)

Jeff_H said:


> I have very fond memories of sailing out of Manhasset Bay. Growing up my family sailed out of Knickerbocker Yacht Club in Manhasset Bay, which I understand no longer exists. In the day we would haul out at a yard on City Island or at McMichael's.
> 
> But that is a long time ago and so I am afraid that I can't offer any relevant and contemporary information.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeff.

I pass by Knickerbocker on my way to the town dock or Manhasset Bay marina every time I visit the boat, its a hotel now.

-Darshan


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I think McMichaels in Mamaronek and Cove Marine in Norwalk service large sailing yachts and should have a good rigger there. Hathaway, Reiser & Raymond closed their operation in Stamford and assets etc. were purchased by Cove Marine. I don't know if Tom moved over to Cove or not. He was very good!


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome! You're learning at the boat's pace now!


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

navdi said:


> Thanks, Hugosalt.
> 
> One of my friends on the bay also said the same thing, he knew Dave and would absolutely recommend him but have only heard of Al, I guess I will contact him and see how it goes before I sail to another place.
> 
> ...


Will PM you Tom from Little Neck bay contact info.
He sails a 28 ft Sabre that he bought new about 40 years ago that looks/is in better than new out the factory door condition. Is true!

Hugo


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Most yards will let you do your own work. Exception is typically sanding and painting the bottom. Even there some yard have it in their contract but in reality look the other way. The Brewers yard in Glen Cove is that way. So talk the yard managers about what you want to do yourself.


----------



## navdi (Jul 21, 2019)

HUGOSALT said:


> Will PM you Tom from Little Neck bay contact info.
> He sails a 28 ft Sabre that he bought new about 40 years ago that looks/is in better than new out the factory door condition. Is true!
> 
> Hugo


Got it, sent a reply. Thanks.


----------



## navdi (Jul 21, 2019)

JimsCAL said:


> Most yards will let you do your own work. Exception is typically sanding and painting the bottom. Even there some yard have it in their contract but in reality look the other way. The Brewers yard in Glen Cove is that way. So talk the yard managers about what you want to do yourself.


Manhasset Bay Shipyard allows DIY work during winter (except sanding/painting which I wouldn't want to do anyway). Al Lizza (rigger) is also associated with that yard - best of both worlds! He seems busy at the moment, will likely catch up with him in the next few days.

Thanks.


----------

